# Where to go after the Shifter ROM



## tangolima600 (Oct 22, 2011)

Hey guys. I feel lost after being on the Shifter rom with 5.7.893 after finding out DROIDtheory abandoned the bionic so im seeking a little guidance on where/what to do next. I am aware of a new firmware update to .903 as well as new roms coming out including Dhacker's ICS alpha so what do you think is the best route to pursue with Someone who still gets weekly data dropouts and wants to be on the best rom for the Bionic? Thanks.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Frankie (Sep 24, 2011)

Eclipse > all.


----------



## tangolima600 (Oct 22, 2011)

What are your thoughts on going through the motions to update to 903? I can imagine the process is a pain.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## kryptic17 (Oct 14, 2011)

You mean .901? There is no .903. If you check the forum there are instructions on getting back on the ota path. I personally used p3droids path saver. Actual system version most all bionic users should be on is 5.893 but a leaked ota did bring some to 9.901.

.901 does have the new radios which are awesome. Its up to you to jump that far or to wait to see more about the actual ota.

Eclipse is the only rom with official .901 support. But there are patched versions of other roms so the radio turns on with data.


----------



## dan46n3 (Oct 16, 2011)

Do the pathsaver and bump up to 901 and then install Eclipse2.1.
While somewhat different than Shifter and Kinetix, it was an easy transition and it's nice to know that there is still some support behind it.


----------



## tangolima600 (Oct 22, 2011)

Thanks for the tips ill definitely go that route.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## tangolima600 (Oct 22, 2011)

Update.

Ran the pathsaver successfully and finally got to .901. Only thing is I'm no longer rooted. Superuser doesn't load and bootstrap recovery doesn't do anything. Is there any way to root .901 or is this the way it's going to be for now on.


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Oops. You had to add the forever root hack to keep root. I don't think you can directly root 901. Might have to drop down to 893, forever root and then go back up to 901.

Tapatalked from my Bionic


----------



## tangolima600 (Oct 22, 2011)

I never considered it since the directions explicitly state that it applies root after rebooting. Guess it don't work. Ill have to re run the script again and apply that update.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## tangolima600 (Oct 22, 2011)

update:

successfully updated to 901 with root. Booted into CWM and cleared system,dalvik, and cache. flashed elcipse 2.1. after that it booted into a boot loop. animation was going on for 20 minutes or more and i can see it resetting by freezing and going back into the animation. i was fortunate enough to undo that and i'm now back on stock 901 in the meantime. Did I miss anything or is 2.1 just buggy?


----------



## nitroglycerine33 (Jun 10, 2011)

tangolima600 said:


> update:
> 
> successfully updated to 901 with root. Booted into CWM and cleared system,dalvik, and cache. flashed elcipse 2.1. after that it booted into a boot loop. animation was going on for 20 minutes or more and i can see it resetting by freezing and going back into the animation. i was fortunate enough to undo that and i'm now back on stock 901 in the meantime. Did I miss anything or is 2.1 just buggy?


Wipe data and flash again man. It is not buggy.


----------



## steven.rn (Dec 1, 2011)

tangolima600 said:


> update:
> 
> successfully updated to 901 with root. Booted into CWM and cleared system,dalvik, and cache. flashed elcipse 2.1. after that it booted into a boot loop. animation was going on for 20 minutes or more and i can see it resetting by freezing and going back into the animation. i was fortunate enough to undo that and i'm now back on stock 901 in the meantime. Did I miss anything or is 2.1 just buggy?


Uh... are you supposed to wipe -system- ?


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

steven.rn said:


> Uh... are you supposed to wipe -system- ?


it never hurts, I always do. And the gentleman that posted before you is the creator of eclipse. So if he didn't correct him about wiping the system, maybe its a good practice.


----------



## tangolima600 (Oct 22, 2011)

Thank you Nitro for the fast response as well as your work supporting the Bionic community. Just to clarify im wiping the /data under mounts and storage and not choosing wipe data/factory reset correct?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## WA_Bob (Aug 2, 2011)

tangolima600 said:


> Thank you Nitro for the fast response as well as your work supporting the Bionic community. Just to clarify im wiping the /data under mounts and storage and not choosing wipe data/factory reset correct?


If you're talking about flashing from .893 to .901, yes that's what you need to do.


----------



## tangolima600 (Oct 22, 2011)

No im already on 901 just need to know the proper way to flash Eclipse.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

tangolima600 said:


> No im already on 901 just need to know the proper way to flash Eclipse.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


If your flashing stock updates, no need to wipe anything. And you can factory restore along with wiping dalvik cache or go to mounts and storage and wipe data, cache also wipe dalvik.


----------



## kryptic17 (Oct 14, 2011)

I typically factory reset wiping data/cache > dalvik > format system then install zip. Never had a problem myself doing it that way.


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

kryptic17 said:


> I typically factory reset wiping data/cache > dalvik > format system then install zip. Never had a problem myself doing it that way.


Thats my typical approach


----------



## tangolima600 (Oct 22, 2011)

I successfully installed Eclipse 2.1 and I am impressed with the interface so far. It's unfortunately that I lost the Universal Messaging where I can have my Yahoo, Text, and Gmail accounts under one roof but I'm currently messing with K-9 mail and tinkering which is the best mail client that updates reliably.


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

MailDroid.

Tapatalked from my Bionic


----------

